# Twincat SystemManager Fehlermeldung



## fumer1 (27 Juli 2010)

Habe einen BC9000 fertig konfiguriert. Sobald ich die Konfiguration lade bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung:

Error TwinCAT System (10000) 27.07.2010 19:55:33 560 ms Fehler bei 
Initialiserungskommando >> Init27\IEC: Load MapIds: heiz: MapIds for Task >BX Task< loaded >> Error: 0xb (Sorry, no error description!) << !

Kann hier irgend lemand helfen.

Ich versuche einfach einen Analogwert eines Temperatursensors auszulesen.

Danke


----------



## Mattin81 (28 Juli 2010)

also in deiner fehlermeldung steht auch iwas von BX Task... macht mich schon stutzig, ob da alles richtig konfiguriert ist...

aber war nicht irgendwas, dass man zur BC9000 gar nicht mit dem System-Manager connecten kann....

guck mal hier:http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=37531&highlight=BC9000


----------



## fumer1 (28 Juli 2010)

Danke erst einmal !!

Ich habe den BC9000 im Systemmanager konfiguriert. Virtuelle Ethernet Schnittstelle, Boxen scannen BC9000 gefunden mit den klemmen.

Task angelegt mit Variablen und diese mit Variablen des BC9000 verknüpft.

0-10 V Signal an die Analogeingangsklemme gelegt und im FreeRun sehe ich die Daten bzw. die Spannung.

Im PLC habe ich ein Programm ohne Inhalt geschrieben, lediglich eine Variable mit temperatur AT %I* : Int erzeugt.

Sobald ich das Programm im Systemmanager in die SPS lade und die Konfigruation starte erhalte ich obige Fehlermeldung.

Meiner Meinung nach alles richtig.

Ziel ist nur die Temperatur auch im PLC angeizeigt zu bekommen und dann programmtechnisch weiter zu verarbeiten. Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein !

Für jede Hilfe dankbar !


----------



## Chräshe (28 Juli 2010)

Hallo Fumer1,

wurde dein SPS-Programm fehlerfrei übersetzt?
Am besten vorher noch einmal „alles bereinigen“ und neu übersetzen.
Im System-Manager dann neu einlesen und aktivieren... 

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## fumer1 (2 August 2010)

Programm wurde fehlerfrei übersetzt. Ist aber auch nur eine Zeile und die Deklaration einer Variablen als globale Variable.

Kann mir bitte mal jemand beschreiben wie ich die Spannung an der Klemme kl3064 im Twincatplc sehen kann. BC9000 ist im Einsatz.

Ich habe folgendes getan:

System Manager
Zielsystem lokal
Virtuelle Ethernet Schnittstelle
Boxen scannen
BC9000 gefunden mit Klemmen
Im FreeRun sehe ich die Spannung der Klemme, wenn ich mit dem Eingang allerdings Variablen verknüpfe zeigen diese den Wert nicht an.


Twincat plc
Globale Variable definiert "temperatur AT %IW* :INT;"
Im Baustein Main weil eine Zeile gefordert wird eine Variable "i" angelegt und als Programmzeile i:=i+1 geschrieben

Programm "Alles übersetzen" übersetzt.

Im System Manager das SPS Prgramm geladen.

Bei Konfiguration speichern bekimme ich obige Fehlermeldung.

Kann mir hier denn irgend jemand erklären wie das funktioniert ! Ich kann diese blöde Dokumentation von Beckhoff ohne konkrete Beispiele langsam nicht mehr sehn !

Bitte, wie geht das.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## silvia_xj (3 August 2010)

Hi Fumer1,

die Problem lag daran, dass du die PLC Steuerung auf falschem Zielsystem eingestellt hast, welche nicht mit deinem System Manager übereinstimmt. Das PLC Projekt bei dir hat bestimmt am Ende etwas mit "xxx.pr6", richtig?
Im System Manager verwendst du das lokale PC als Zielsystem, über virtuelle Ethernet kommuniziert dein lokale PC mit BC9000. Gleich muss die PLC Steuerung auch aber auf gleichem Zielsystem liegen lassen.

Am einfachsten erzeugest du im PLC- Kontroll ein neues PLC Steuerung, welches Zielsystem als "PC/CX" angewählt ist. Dann deklarierst du die Variablen wie du wünschst. (der Name der neuen PLC- control sollte irgendwas mit ".pro" am Ende).

Probier mal aus! So sollte dann alles wieder gut funktioniert werden.


----------

